# Most painful firearm mishaps?



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Well, it's late again here and drank way too much soda and wide awake when I should be sleeping so I came up with this topic while thinking about shooting. What is the most painful thing you have ever had while shooting?

For me it was when I was dumb enough to think I could aim a pistol grip shotgun. Ended up with a bloody and broken nose and a damaged ego because I was shooting with lots of people. There are lots of other painful experiences such as being peppered with birdshot that I have gone through, but that shotgun incident hurt the most.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I dont see how people cant aim a pistol grip shotty. I can put the thing right by my face! Anyway I think my biggest misshap was trying to shoot a slug out of my shoty while I held it with one hand. My hand kinda hurt for a week or so :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Other than dropping a gun and damaging it - that is all for me.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I was trying to get a piece of debris out of the action of my A-5 Browning a few years ago. Somehow I managed to hit button and closed the bolt on my finger. OOOUUUCCCHHH!!!!!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I was trying to get a piece of debris out of the action of my A-5 Browning a few years ago. Somehow I managed to hit button and closed the bolt on my finger. OOOUUUCCCHHH!!!!!!


Has done that :smt037


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Well, my worst mishap happend in the early 90's when I was about 16 years old. My friend and I had just wrapped up an evening of dove hunting and we were in his old Ford pickup. I was sitting in the passenger side and he was in the drivers seat. I was ejecting a shell and somehow the trigger was pressed and the gun went off. It shot out my window and shot through the plastic door panel. Thank god it wasn't pointed toward him.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

L8models said:


> Well, my worst mishap happend in the early 90's when I was about 16 years old. My friend and I had just wrapped up an evening of dove hunting and we were in his old Ford pickup. I was sitting in the passenger side and he was in the drivers seat. I was ejecting a shell with *MY FINGER ON* the trigger and the gun went off. It shot out my window and shot through the plastic door panel. Thank god it wasn't pointed toward him.


Fixed it for you. :-D


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

> Fixed it for you.


I would really appreciate it, if you would stop "fixing" my posts.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

When a youngster, I wanted to shoot a .410 H&R pistol that my Mother used for a snake gun. I shot a Turtle on a log, but I held it in front of my face to aim instead of arms length. I got a busted lip out of that.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

All of those sound rather ugly! :smt044 

I guess my worst experience was actually getting shot. It wasn't my fault and truly, I didn't feel it at first, and then there was not a lot of pain, but the recovery took some time and overall it was not "fun"... :roll:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

L8models said:


> > Fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate it, if you would stop "fixing" my posts.


OK, next time I'll just ask a question instead. Why did you have your finger on the trigger of a loaded gun inside the cab of a truck? If you had followed the 4 safety rules it would naver have happened. Glad to hear you didn't shoot anyone.


----------

